# Recommended Tire Pressure



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

What I have:
2010 Trek 3500 Stock (for now)
I ride 50% trails and 50% road

What is the recommended tire pressure ya'll? Thanks


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

really whatever feels comfortable. The standard PSI is around 45-65 (I think). I ride at around 60psi no mater where I'm riding.


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

Tire pressures are like pizza toppings. Everybodys got a prefered one.
60psi sure sounds high tho even for mixed trail and road.


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

The local LBS said around 35psi which I found to be a bit low, hence the question. All answers are greatly appreciated. Love this site!!!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sealuva said:


> What I have:
> 2010 Trek 3500 Stock (for now)
> I ride 50% trails and 50% road
> 
> What is the recommended tire pressure ya'll? Thanks


There is a sticky for this at the top of the "wheels and tires" board.

In short, the pressure for off road is as low as you can go before you start to pinch flat (or the tire starts folding over in the corners). This is going to vary tremendously depending on the size of the tire, how much you weigh, and the terrain you ride on.

The ONLY way to find out what will work best is by lowering you pressure about 3 psi, going for a couple rides, and if you don't pinch flat, lower it some more. When you finally do get pinch flats, raise the pressure about 3 psi, so that you are just above that threshold.

So far as what pressure to start off at (to then start lowering), this is like asking what shoe size to wear. You need to tell us how much you weigh and what size tires are on the bike. For someone around 170 on 2.1's, I'd start with 35 front, 40 rear, and then start lowering. There are threads over on the wheels and tires board where folks say how much they weigh, what size tire they run, and how much pressure.

Running 60 psi off-road sounds insane unless you are either very heavy (like 300+ lbs), or running ridiculously skinny tires (like on a road bike).

FWIW, I'm 180 with gear, 2.3" tires, and run 22 psi front, 26 rear (tubeless). With tubes, I was running about 23 front, 29 rear.. These are pretty common pressures nowadays.

On the road, higher pressure helps for rolling resistance, but it is going to work against you hard on the trail. If you can just change the pressure between road rides and dirt rides, you will be much happier. On a ride that is 50/50, I just go with the best off-road pressure.


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

Great information. Thanks again.

I'm 5'8" at about 185lbs if that helps.
Stock 26" tires


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sealuva said:


> Great information. Thanks again.
> 
> I'm 5'8" at about 185lbs if that helps.
> Stock 26" tires


I meant tire WIDTH. 2.1? 2.3? It should say right on the tire.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Is each ride 50/50, or is that your usage in general? If it is an either/or thing, go max on the street, and when you ride the trails let some air out.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Running 60 psi off-road sounds insane unless you are either very heavy (like 300+ lbs), or running ridiculously skinny tires (like on a road bike).
> 
> On the road, higher pressure helps for rolling resistance, but it is going to work against you hard on the trail. If you can just change the pressure between road rides and dirt rides, you will be much happier. On a ride that is 50/50, I just go with the best off-road pressure.


this.

its pretty quick to deflate and or pump up tires when you get to/leave the trail.


----------



## Nick_D (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm 6'1 and 177lbs and i go 25 PSI front and 30 back
29"


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

This tire?

If it is and your around 185 ish lbs then i would run them at around 35 front and 37 back.

But thats just me.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 170ish and run mine at 30 front 32 rear. Still lowering.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

I weigh 190 and run 24 front and 30 back.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

As low as I can go without pinchflating. I dont have a pressure meter so I go by trial n error on the go.


----------



## dynamodayak (Jul 6, 2012)

Millfox said:


> As low as I can go without pinchflating. I dont have a pressure meter so I go by trial n error on the go.


I do this as well. I go as high as possible. When it skates around, I release the pressure little by little till its gone. Haven't pinchflat before.


----------



## NoobJoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting. I've been running about 35lbs f/r when on trails and about 45lbs on the road. Haven't thought of going much lower for the dirt though. Seems comfortable for me now, but I'm still feeling things out. I'm 6' and 190lbs, running 26'x2.2s.


----------

